# Fertilizer proportioner/siphon/injector?



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone

I've been using in my greenhouse fertilizer siphons that attach to my hose to fertilize when I water. Like this:

http://homeharvest.com/homeharvest2000pics/EcoPlusSiphonMixerInUse250.jpg

However, I've had so many crap out on me and they don't seem terribly accurate, especially since my water pressure is on the low side.

I was looking at Fertilizer injectors but have no idea what to get, the area by my hose is rather tight and I found one but then I saw the dimensions shows they're 20" high or so. Plus I don't know if the pressure makes a difference? This is the thing I was looking at and quite honestly, i don't even know if it does what I need??

http://www.dosmatic.com/products1_ajx.php?lang=en&engid=i1

So now I am totally confused and wondered if anyone had any suggestions/experience with something other than those cheap siphons?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2010)

how big is your collection? are you looking for a permanent installation or does it have to be movable? 
i've used dosatron and dosamatic for years and been very happy with them.


----------



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2010)

My gh is about 1200 sq ft and stuffed. What model do you use? 

It doesn't have to be moveable 

Thanks!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2010)

at work we have about 5000 sq ft and i think we have a dosmatic superdos
at my other job with about 2500 sq ft total, we use a dosatron dm11
both work very well but would probably be too big for you
have you tried the selector helpers on each site?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what a selector helper is?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2010)

I ended up going with a dosatron, thank you for your help!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2010)

don't know if it's too late but each site has a guide to help suggest the best model for specific uses


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2011)

oops... i meant the di16 which has been replaced with the D14MZ2


----------



## Ray (Apr 7, 2011)

I have started carrying the Dosmatic "Mini-Dos" 2.5%, as it's well-suited for moderate hobbyists through smaller-scale commercial operations.

Ratio is settable from 1:200 to 1:40, and it works at water pressures from 6-40 psi and flows from 0.03 to 12 gpm.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with EZ Flo proportioners??? http://www.ezfloinjection.com/1-6.asp

Seems like a step up from the other siphon ones? 

They are about $55 for the small one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2011)

I have one. I'll give it to anyone who wants to come get it. It's the 3 gallon model.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I have one. I'll give it to anyone who wants to come get it. It's the 3 gallon model.



The EZ Flo? Does it do a decent job?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Dot,

I'm thinking aout getting one of the 3 gal systems as well if it works. Why are you getting rid of yours? 

Thanks,


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess I don't like the concept. It's not what I thought it was: you fill it with the proportion of fertilizer/water according to the directions, and theoretically the EZ-Flo keeps the proportion of fertilizer to water constant as you water, and will keep it so until all the fertilizer is gone. Meanwhile, the fertilizer in the tank gets more and more diluted until the water is clear. Then you start all over again. 

It may work fine, but what I thought it was was more like the siphon concept, which keeps the proportion of water from the hose and fertilizer water constant until the tank is empty. It's just not for me.

Tom, if you want mine, I'll bring it to MOS.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, they're strange because the liquid level in the container is never supposed to change. I really don't get it totally, and I've read the sales sheet several times, but I think it's supposed to be a "black and tan" effect in which the 'heavier' (higher density) fertilizer concentrate stays on bottom and the fresh water layers on top of it. Some things just don't sink into my brain unless properly coaxed.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2011)

i didn't read all that much about it but it seems that it operates only in concentrate to water ratios of 400:1 to 15000:1
i think that these concentrations may actually be above the solubility limit of many commonly available fertilizers.
then again, i may be misunderstanding what they mean.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Dot,

Thanks much for the good explanation (and generous offer!), but I think I'm going to spend a few bucks and get the Dosatron. I thought the concept of the EZ-FLO was to keep the fertilizer dose constant, but I guess not. See you in Madison Heights next weekend...

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Ray (Apr 9, 2011)

I, understanding the lack of reasonable proportioning solutions for under $200-$250, thought they might fill that void, so I inquired with the manufacturer about possibly becoming a distributor.

They work just like a hose-end contraption - pushing a little bit of water into the mix tank to push an equal volume of concentrate out into the watering stream. Unfortunately, as Dot said, that results in the "concentrate" becoming more-and-more dilute as you use it.

Their first designs were for use in turf management applications in which the entire tank will be applied to the same, broad area of grass. If you apply it more-concentrated at first, then less later, the area gets the full "_x-pounds per y-acres_" so who cares? For us, it would have to be used with an application system that watered every pot at the same time, equally - overhead drench or drip-tubes.

What's really frustrating to me is that by simply adding a flexible bladder to separate the incoming water from the concentrate, they would have the ideal device. Yeah, you'd have to drain the water before refilling...so what?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2011)

Invent it, Ray!


----------



## Ray (Apr 10, 2011)

I did. Know anyone with $50,000+ to get it manufactured?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2011)

hey, now....

:viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Ray said:


> I did. Know anyone with $50,000+ to get it manufactured?



I wish!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 11, 2011)

These things can work really well, I haven't seen those models but I use another one that contains a slow release fertiliser called magamp.......seems to work well so let us know of the months how yours goes.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Dosatron would be the way to go. They seem to be the most popular and reliable, in my opinion.


----------



## Ray (Apr 13, 2011)

I have used both Dosatron and Dosmatic pumps, and have been pleased with the function and reliability of both.

I opted to carry the Dosmatic as being made in the US (versus EU), parts and repairs might be easier to come by. I was also offered a lower price.


----------

